# Yellow fur??



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

In all the years that I've had rats, I've never had a rat like Joey. His claws grow really quickly, he hates baths and squeaks at just about anything he doesn't like. The reason I'm actually sending this post is because now, I'm worried about him. I've dreaded giving him baths, and haven't for a while. During the time that I bathed him yesterday, I noticed something that is making me worry like crazy! His white fur is kinda turning yellow. Has this happened to anyone else's rats before? Does anyone know if this is something that affects his health? Or is it just buck grease or something.

PLEASE help. It's SO weird!! I'm hoping it's nothing too serious ..


----------



## Secularian (Nov 7, 2007)

Are you using hemp for bedding? I have heard that can stain their fur yellow after a while.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

It could be urine, especially if he's the sort to 'marinate' in his potty. Or perhaps to do with buck grease. Can you check the skin to see if it's orangey/flaky?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

How old is your boy? Another PEW right?


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

The fur isn't flaky, just orangy. 

He has a LOT of white (or should I say yellow) fur, but he's not a PEW.

Also, if this helps, Joey is the peeing machine out of all my boys!


----------

